

A debit card for your Bitcoin Wallet - BrokenPipe
http://blog.greenaddress.it/2014/06/19/a-debit-card-for-your-greenaddress-wallet/

======
BrokenPipe
Link to the reddit discussion
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/28jozx/a_debit_card...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/28jozx/a_debit_card_for_your_greenaddress_wallet/)

